# The Chocolate Thread!



## princesstrish617

Post those beautiful browns here!


----------



## apbtmom76

well I posted penny in the black thread but she belongs here. Can someone move it for me please??


----------



## American_Pit13

With so many various color we should have the red/chocolate/brown thread.


----------



## apbtmom76

heheh good idea AP. Can we change it and someone please move Penny's pics. Or I will be forced to post more of her.


----------



## chic4pits

hey i've got a brownie!!! 









my handsome man! isn't he?


----------



## chic4pits

apbtmom76 said:


> heheh good idea AP. Can we change it and someone please move Penny's pics. Or I will be forced to post more of her.


LOL! post away! what's the good in having kids, if you can't brag about them!!


----------



## smith family kennels




----------



## reddoggy

My Lil Sweet Pea


----------



## apbtmom76

lol chic4pits - so true, was being lazy!! lol

here ya go, the Pooh herself - 
















am not sure if you can see it very good in this one, but right abve her flank there is her ONLY brindle mark. It's in the shape of a "P". Which is where we got her name from. It started as Penelope and that is just too long so we shortened it to Penny. 








this might be a better shot, lol - 









hahahaha since we found out Penny was epileptic I seem to be taking LOTS more pics of her. I have like 100's more.


----------



## Blackout

Here are a couple of my new boy Cooper


----------



## princesstrish617

smith family kennels said:


>


so beautiful!


----------



## Indica

Trance
















Gotta go!


----------



## princesstrish617

Indica said:


> Trance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta go!


Ohhh that is just an adorable puppy!! I'm jelouse!


----------



## performanceknls

Great pictures


----------



## jbh38

I have some chocolate

Reno


----------



## mikey077

good looking dog jbh38 ^^


----------



## Mara

figured I might add some of my baby... all same dog..just figured I would put some new some older pics...and her newest lampshade pic lol


----------



## s.mariegreene

this is my chocolate boy Dirty


----------



## ThaLadyPit

Ooh! Ooh.. I can play, too! I owned this girl back in '02/'03 time frame. So, without further ado... I present to you.. ADBA reg'd Casey's No Other Kodiak aka Kodi-Bear...


----------



## PeanutsMommy

Mara said:


> figured I might add some of my baby... all same dog..just figured I would put some new some older pics...and her newest lampshade pic lol


so cute! i wanna play with her


----------



## Xiahko

Bruno! I think he's a red/chocolate mix.


----------



## ashes

gizmo  brown/white


----------



## k8nkane

My Kane.  Chocolate/white.


----------



## nelsnm352

my 8 month old chocolate boy..diesel


----------



## jayandlacy

I love chocolates! I want one! I love Bruno! I want one like him!


----------



## circlemkennels

Teardrop


----------



## apbt2010

Heres my chocolate and white boy Bear


----------



## Black Rabbit

I'm lovin me some bear he has such gorgeous eyes


----------



## Leo

http://i165.photobucket.com/albums/u72/cjcj86/IMAG0055.jpg
http://i165.photobucket.com/albums/u72/cjcj86/LEO/38382506.jpg
http://i165.photobucket.com/albums/u72/cjcj86/LEO/46108083.jpg

Leo


----------



## Leo

Leo


----------



## apbt2010

kg420 said:


> I'm lovin me some bear he has such gorgeous eyes


Aww thanks  did u see my new post called bears eyes something like that,


----------



## d21hardbody

*my chocolate Debo*


----------



## cupido

our new pup, whats a good name for her?


----------



## apbt2010

cupido said:


> our new pup, whats a good name for her?


I like the name Bentley


----------



## dsgdlover

jbh38 said:


> I have some chocolate
> 
> Reno


That is one beautiful dog. Good work.


----------



## pitbullgirl22

Desperado and my boy Jakob


----------



## Mhmmlissy

One of my boys, Doak, six months old


----------



## ZildjiansMommy

reddoggy said:


> My Lil Sweet Pea


I MISS SWEET PEA PHOTOS!


----------



## BullyGal

I'll resurrect this one with pictures of Mya. My Camera hates her color I swear.


----------



## KFRUGE

Here's some recent pictures of Kimber, she 4.5 months old !








Harassing the bull! She isn't scared of anything.








After playing on the farm all day 








Toy run!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bigdogg

Mother and son








son


----------



## apbt2010

i want to add some of bear again


----------



## diesels_mommy

here's my dark chocolate baby Diesel. seven weeks 





sorry to post so many... im just obsessed lol:love2:


----------



## kingbee8618

*my pups*










the one on the right his name was Barrett he passed a few years ago and the one on the left is Bolt he is only 1 year old.


----------



## Zara'sMommy

Zara 7 months


----------



## chasFr140

Zara'sMommy said:


> Zara 7 months


My boy theo









Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk
My Boy Theo 3 Months


----------

